# "new To Us" 2004 Keystone Outback 26Rs - Need A Little Help!



## Resqguy (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello all. We recently purchased our first travel trailer: 2004 Outback 26RS.

















Then I found this forum and let me begin with 'Thank you.' There is an incredible wealth of knowledge and information here.

The inside of the trailer is pretty immaculate. Almost looks new. However, the exterior has a few issues. And I'm hoping to get a little advice.

1. The front propane tank cover is cracked in a few spots and kind of brittle. Are replacements available for order? Also, I have some experience with fiberglass and was wondering if it would adhere to the underside if I laid up a few layers to repair cracks and add a little strength.










2. On the locking bar for the rear slide, the bottom bracket is stripped free of the trailer. Any recommendations for repairs? I thought about maybe running bolts through to the inside, but not sure whats on the other side.

















3. The same thing has happened to the bottom of an awning support.










4. Lastly (for now), I have a propane regulator just the like one pictured below. I only had one propane tank and when I hooked it up, gas was coming out of the other open connection. Is this normal? Do these systems require two tanks to be hooked up to operate properly?










Again, thank you to all who help out on this site. I'm a big fan of forums and support many automotive related ones, but travel trailers are all new to me and I appreciate any help/advice y'all can provide.

Thanks,
-Shaun


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your purchase! You could try Trekwood for the LP tank cover, but I'm sure they have been out of production for some time now --> http://www.trekwood.com/replacements/24494/LP-Cover


----------



## Resqguy (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks! I'll look into that. Even if they still make it, guessing shipping would be $$$.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

nIce rig, i have a 08 26kbrs. Not sure whats on the other side of the locking bar, but i would definitely use a metal backing plate to provide support if you go all the way thru. I just replaced a worn bunk support clip and thought i was going to have to do the same, but it came off and went back on easily. I would try a larger screw first, maybe think about a bunk support for the inside when you travel so you dont get alot of movement from the bunk

On the awning support just use some large fender washers on the inside and some bolts again a backing plate if you can. i ripped mine clean off, well a tree ripped mine clean off, reached out and grabbed me as i was driving by


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

We've had the same problem with the propane cover. I've done exactly as you suggested. Fiberglass cloth and resin and a little white paint over that has extended the life of the propane cover without having to buy a new one.

In regards to the propane set-up. This is normal. I had a tank off once and noticed this. I'm not sure if the regulator switch will prevent this from happening. I always have two tanks so I haven't played with it.

Good luck


----------



## Harlock (Nov 7, 2015)

It looks like they have the tank cover but the price is insane nuts.

http://www.trekwood.com/products/180874/LP-Cover-OB-Tan

Mine just got severely wind damaged (it was already on its way due to UV embrittlement). For that price I might have a friend help me glass one up with fiberglass using the good side of the old one as a template. Exchange money for hours put into it.









if anyone has a better price on that I'd like to know.

-M


----------



## Resqguy (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback! Been pretty busy with the holidays and the typical Alaska weather hasn't been very conducive to working outside. As I make progress I'll post updates.

Going to be driving the ALCAN this coming summer down to the lower 48, so I want it to be perfect. Some things on the list:

New tires (any recommendations?)
Possibly 15" wheels.
New 4 or 5 leaf springs
Dexter axle equalizes
Brake service 
New axle bearings
Missing anything?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Harlock (Nov 7, 2015)

I contacted Keystone about the propane cover replacement and they directed me to their dealer network. I used a form on there but so far no response other than the auto-reply. I may contact a local dealer here directly and see what happens.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Harlock said:


> I contacted Keystone about the propane cover replacement and they directed me to their dealer network. I used a form on there but so far no response other than the auto-reply. I may contact a local dealer here directly and see what happens.


Expect big $$$... Dealer will be more than Trekwood.

Happy New Year!


----------

